# Zu große Schriften im Internet Explorer



## JojoS (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 
ich erlebe grade schon zum 2ten mal bei verschiedenen Rechnern, dass
beim Internet Explorer 6 auf einmal zu große Schriften angezeigt werden. 
So als ob in in den Optionen bei den Eingabehilfen. Schriften ignorieren
eingestellt wäre. Ist es aber nicht. Auch auf Windowsseite ist keine Eingabehilfe
und auch keine großen Schriften im Windows-Schema aktiv.
Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

MfG

Jojo


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Januar 2004)

Dann ist wahrscheinlich unter Ansicht -> Schriftgrad Groß oder Sehr Groß eingestellt worden, Mittel wäre Standard.


----------



## RealDragon (5. Januar 2004)

Das verstellen kann auch unbeabsichtigt mir der "STRG" + Mausrad passieren.

Sprech da aus erfahrung *g*

Mfg RealDragon


----------



## JojoS (5. Januar 2004)

Ahh, danke, manchmal bin ich echt mit Blindheit geschlagen.


----------



## heidiland (7. Januar 2005)

Und wie kann man das wieder auf die Standarteinstellung bringen? Es sind ja zum Teil sehr kleine schritte. Hat da jemand eine Idee oder kann mir jemand sagen ob es drei schritte vom kleinsten aus sind?


MERCI


Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Saiba (3. Mai 2007)

@heidiland: Gehe unter Menü "Ansicht" -> Schriftgrad -> Mittel  

So einfach ;-)

Auch Grüsse aus der Schweiz! =D


----------

